# Indiana Breeder



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

I am thinking I might want to breed my betta, Sunshine... However, I do not want to buy a male. What I want to do is breed, then keep a female. Is there any way we could do this?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

If your goal is only to spawn to get one additonal female it would save you a lot of time and money to just go to you local store and pick up three females and have a sorority tank set up. 

If you are successful in spawning you could end up with 400 + fry that take a whole lot of work.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are willing to spend hundreds of dollars on set up, hours a day on water changes, lots of live food feedings, finding homes for all the fish, have room for lots of jars that need to be heated properly, grow out tanks, etc.. to keep one single fish.. then sure. 

But you will need a male to do such a thing.. unsure what you expect or want exactly.. it's a BIG commitment to breed, even one spawn. If you aren't even willing to buy a male, are you willing to spend hundreds (my first small breeding set up cost over $1200 for the items) to keep one female you can purchase for $3 at Walmart? Are you willing to kill hundreds of lives just because you don't want them?

Breeding bettas isn't like guppies where they are pregnant all the time, etc. It's not an easy task to get them to breed, and harder to keep them alive through the months it takes to grow them to be able to sell, etc. 

If your female is breed worthy and someone is interested in breeding her.. then you may be able to set something up.. ship her to the person (will cost you about $50+ to ship her - overnighted, plus you will need to get the packing materials, the correct bags and heat packs shipped to you, etc).. have the person try to breed her which could take months.. then ship her back to you. Then after about 4 months after breeding ship your baby to you. You are looking at roughly $100-$150 for shipping and a minimum of 4 months wait for a female. 

All up to you.. personally if you just want another betta be cheaper to buy another tank and another betta. I would not try breeding unless you are properly set up and knowledgeable. Could very easily end up with a dead female if you don't know what to do.

Good luck


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, let me re-do this...

What I want is someone in Northern Indiana in the United States of America to let someone breed my betta fish to their betta male. They could take care of all of them and sell them all except one. And they could keep all the proceeds. Basically, I want someone to do all the work, keep all the proceeds, and let me keep one female. 

I know that sounds silly, but I really love my betta and would really like to keep one of her babies to potentially breed when I have room in the future. As of now, I am in college. But, she is a beautiful fish with some decent looking finage... Think someone could get some nice fry and some decent money and joy from breeding. 

You seem to think I want to breed her. Haha, no. I live in a dorm. And I do not want to kill them all just to get one. That's stupid and selfish, two qualities that I do not poses normally, though this request may be a bit on the selfish side.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Just making sure.. we see a lot of people wanting to breed to only have a couple fish without realizing what it takes to breed lol. So I just go straight out of the gate - better safe than sorry. 

What kind of female is she? Fin type/color.. and a picture would help. Certain fin types aren't desirable and many breeders will refuse to breed ones (sadly) like VTs. Fins, form and then color would make the difference in whether or not someone is willing to spend the hours and money in raising her fry. 

I would also try to find some local betta groups on FB and ask there - I looked through the IBC chapters and didn't find any specifically in Indiana (couldn't find anything on FB for Indiana either).. but I am thinking Midwest Betta Club is central in Indiana, can't be sure as it has changed hands and is sometimes up and sometimes not doing things.. I think it's trying to get back into gear, believe they have a show coming up. So would try to look them up, contact them and see if you can find a more local breeder if nothing here pans out.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll upload a picture of her, I just updated her tank yesterday and since they she has brightened up a lot.  

And I have not looked for breeders yet, was hoping someone on here would perk up and offer or mention someone they knew in Indiana. Honestly, this is just a rough idea, and I wouldn't be looking to do it for a few months (probably 6, honestly, since I will be in Alaska for 5 months in the summer).


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Didn't say this, forgot. Anyway, she is a Crown Tail. Super beautiful. Red fins and faint red body.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

There should be pictures on here of her... She is a bit bloated, but I think she will be getting slimmer once I have been feeding her better food (just got her some Omega One) for a bit more than a day.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She is a nice cambodian crowntail. Unfortunately the couple that I know who breed cambodians and CTs live in Oklahoma and run the Oklahoma chapter of the IBC and judge for the SCUBA and such clubs. She looks to have good form, not great web reduction, but she could be used for a red or red cambodian line possibly. 

Red cambodians are very common, CTs are very common, but they are still ones people work with regularly and love. So I wish you luck in finding someone close to you


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the hopeful words! I'll be looking around. I hope I can find someone to breed her. What did you mean about her 'web reduction' ?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She is a crowntail.. or a mix of it. Web reduction are how long her rays are when it comes to their fins.. the points. Hers are short, but not overly and not bad at all. Like I said, she has good form, good color, nice fins.. she is definitely breed worthy.

See the points? Then the U (or) C curve between them? That is the reduction.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks for clearing it up! Looking at the picture you provided, she does have a bit more than what the photos show, but not nearly as much as this one does. 

I still think she would make a nice bunch of fry, though. Have you done much breeding? Would you pick her if you were going to make some crown tails? 

What exactly qualifies as a Cambodian coloring? I looked it up, but is it any sort of difference in colorations between fins and body? Is it a common thing?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Your girl is good, and would have some nice babies if paired with a boy that compliments her  I would pick her if I was doing CTs - I have a red boy and cambodian (red) girl conditioning now actually  And I have some fry growing up that will have colored cambodians in the mix.

Cambodians are what some breeders use to "clean the slate". Basically it's a light-semi light flesh colored body with colored fins.. the classic cambodians are red like your girl, then there are AOC (Any Other Color) which is the flesh body, but a different color (or mix) of colors for fins. The girl below is one of mine, she is the momma of a spawn I have growing out now. This is a AOC cambodian. But I love the red classics like you.. so that is what I'm hoping to spawn here shortly.


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope I can find someone to carry on her linage. I would love to do so myself (I have some experience with aquatics, but none with breeding). And I am in college...  

I think she is beautiful, and I am glad she qualifies as a good breeding fish, too.  

How long have you been breeding?


----------

